# funk echolt??



## leipziger21 (5. April 2005)

hallo @ all

habe zwecks des themas mich schon mehrfach durch www gelsen doch nicht anständiges gefunden also ich suche ein funkecholot was ich in mein futterboot/baitboot intergriern kann es sollte mindestens eine reichweite von 100 meter besitzen.das smartcast habe ich mir schon angeschaut nur gefält mir die reichweite nicht und das der geber nur eine begrenzte batteriedauer hat oder kann ich das ei vom smartcast auch mit einem akku kopeln so das ich es auf lebenszeit verwenden kann das frisieren des ei zwecks reichweite habe ich schon gelesen.was für alternativen gibt es noch bzw kann man eigentlich jedes echolot bzw portables echolot zu einem funk echolot umbauen.noch eine frage kann ich jedes echolot in ein portables umbauen und wieviel aufwand ist das?

ich danke euch schonmal für eure bemühungen und antwortene tschüß


----------



## BadPoldi (6. April 2005)

*AW: funk echolt??*

Hi,

siehe mal bei www.draadewixbfeiffal.de nach, die haben es bis 350m reichweite..

gruß

BadPoldi


----------

